# Device phone number



## cthruglass (Jun 20, 2015)

Uber mailed me my device but for the life of me I can't figure out how to retrieve the phone number. Can someone help me?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Go to settings > phone

The phone number should be the first thing displayed as 'My Phone Number'.


----------



## cthruglass (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for quick response. I did as you instructed. It says "Unknown".


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

cthruglass said:


> Thanks for quick response. I did as you instructed. It says "Unknown".


Did you activate the phone?


----------



## cthruglass (Jun 20, 2015)

No. I didn't even order it. I wanted the number its required on the return form. Only thing I did was turn phone on.. How do i activate it?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

It should have came with instructions on how to activate the device. I am not too familiar with the Uber device as I use my own device! Good luck


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

No activation needed on uber provided iPhone just log in to the uber and you are set to go. Yes it's an iPhone and but you can't use it for anything else except using the camera uber locks everything else. If you need to call or sms pax use your own phone


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ lol right
the money you pay to rent the iphone is just for data use, to run the Uber app
phone calls and text are sooooo not included


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> If you need to call or sms pax use your own phone


Thats just dumb then.

I synced my phone with car radios, and have speed dial on screen for PAX. Only takes one second to make a call to PAX while im driving hands free.


----------

